# Cabin solar panel system



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Just finished putting a solar panel system in my cabin in Rocksprings. I have an inverter for lights and TV. I will add some DC lights and a DC frig later. It's pretty cool to have lights w/o the genarator running.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Another picture


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

batteries?


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

tngbmt said:


> batteries?


That's what I was wondering. How is the power being stored for later use?


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry about that not very good with posting pictures. I have a battery bank of 6-6volt golf cart batteries. I have a small 300 watt inverter which will do all my lights, TV, DVD, and satellite. These are setup in series and parallel.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

thanks, i'm curious cuz i'm trying to power my pond pumps..


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

What kind of change did that setup cost?


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Roughly about $2000 maybe a little less. You could buy a kit and make it simpler which I would consider that if I was to do it again. It will still be expensive. The three most expensive components are solar panels, charge controller, and batteries. You can cut corners but you may have to make up for it some where else. I saved money on the panels but had to buy the more expensive charge controller but it is one of the best and most efficient. It all works out in the end. 

That's why I think a kit would have been easier.


----------



## knotliable (Feb 15, 2010)

*Charge controller*

Did u get that outback charge controller on line or locally ?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job, congrats!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

How big is the place? How long does the power last?

Looking for ways to save $. On our farm that we rarely visit


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Check these guys out, I went to solar training there. 
http://www.ontility.com/

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i have a nice new solar waterheater system for sell.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> i have a nice new solar waterheater system for sell.


Got pics and more details?


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry for not responding sooner. I bought the panels off of Craigs List and tsthe other major components from Wholesale Solar. The batteries are wet lead acid and I got them in Pasadena, on Shaver. It will run all my lights(5), DC pump, and TV/DVD. That's all I need except for a A/C in the summer. I haven't really put it to a real test. After this hunting season I should know more about the storage capacity of the batteries. This is a small cabin.


----------



## HugoSanders (Oct 15, 2013)

chicken fried said:


> Just finished putting a solar panel system in my cabin in Rocksprings. I have an inverter for lights and TV. I will add some DC lights and a DC frig later. It's pretty cool to have lights w/o the genarator running.


Great work done.. I would love to have similar set up and share results soon..:bounce::bounce:


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

It was overwhelming at first because I'm not an electrician but after I started doing it it was easy. especially when you have the components.


----------



## HugoSanders (Oct 15, 2013)

HugoSanders said:


> Just finished putting a solar panel system in my cabin in Rocksprings. I have an inverter for lights and TV. I will add some DC lights and a DC frig later. It's pretty cool to have lights w/o the genarator running.
> 
> Great work done.. I would love to have similar set up and share results soon..:bounce::bounce:


Will try my luck very soon


----------



## Stickemsick (Aug 24, 2006)

Good Deal, glad to see I'm not the only one going solar, & yes you definitly have one of the best mppt charge controllers money can buy, I also see you got the MS Baby Encolsure with din rail mount DC breakers... it looks like? & is that combining PV wiring or feed from batts? I also didnt see any kind of fuse but I'm sure you got one somewhere, thos batts will become one hell of a arc welder if something goes haywire. 
After several weeks of planning I am starting to build my system in/on my detached garage which already has 240v service, cental AC/heat and insulated but I would really like to see if I can power it completely with solar and of course it's always a matter of how much $$$ you wanna spend or can spend and after much deliberation ive decided to go with IronRidge rack/rails/mounting system, Renogy 300W panels, (4 to start with), Midnite Solar MNPV6 combiner box (room for expansion), Outback FM60 charge controller & GVFX3648 inverter & Interstate UL16HC batts...we will see what happens...hopefully alot smaller electric bill this summer. Oh ya and this outfit/website/store seems to have just about everything you might need http://solar-electric.com

Happy Veterans Day & Thank You All!


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

My PV and batteries go through the breakers. The DC lights and pump have separate fuses. I have it grounded with two copper rods. Wholesale solar advised me on everything. Very happy the set up.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Adding Wind Power???*

Chicken Fried;
Have you considered adding a small wind powered genarator...
I saw some 400w @ Sportsmans Guide for about a $ a watt???
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't looked at them yet. I think they would be good to have on cloudy days it's usually windy at those times. My system is putting out more than I use, even if I add a DC refrig I'm still good. I'm not ruling them out.


----------

